# Automotive Paint on Styrene plastic?



## Muddymikey (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm planning on using GM Sunset Orange Metallic on a plastic model kit I have. What primer should/can I use? Prefer spray can. Any problems to look out for when doing this?


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Right now I'm using Rust-oleum dark gray automotive primer on my Mercury capsule. Dries fast, no runs, wet sandable, and very durable.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

is that the big mercury capsule ?i ran across a few plastic paints and clear sealers at wal-mart yesterday and know nothing about them. the clear is krylon clear acrylic and it also comes in a satin clear, the other one is plasticote odds n ends fast dry clear for plastics, i just don't how these work on our models my pl jupiter 2 and invaders ufo are both metallic silver and since both open up to reveal interiors,they will gets lots of handling. i don't have an airbrush so i am just wondering how well the above clears will work and which one is the best choice the clear acrylic or the clear enamel.


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Yea, the BIG Atomic City one. This model is spectacular! After watching "The Right Stuff" and doing my homework on the web it looks like this Dark Gray primer almost perfectly matches the exact color of the Mercury Capsule, but I'm still gonna give it a light dusting of flat black. I tried the Krylon Clear over a silver base and I wasn't satisfied with the outcome. When it came time to apply decals it seems that they just didn't want to stick to the Krylon. They peeled and silvered beyond belief. And this was after giving the Krylon severals weeks of dry time.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

that looks like a spectacular kit , i saw the krylon clear is an acrylic, plasticote has a clear enamel, nothing like spraying something on that causes more work or poor results. i always like to ask before attempting something that could ruin a paint job


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I'm a big proponent of using automotive spray paints when you can find a color that's to your liking.

My favorite primer is the "scratch filling" type sold at most good auto/hardware stores. It has a higher percentage of solids and is less likely to craze the plastic. Different plastics react differently to various primers. The "normal" automotive primer is more likely to damage some plastics...not all...but some. It would depend on whether or not the plastic has a "hot" or a "cool" mix. Unfortunately, by the time you find out whether the plastic is reacting badly to the primer, it's too late. The scratch filling type is my favorite because it tends to be safe with almost everything. I use it as my general primer whether I'm using autopaint or not.

The best rule for any lacquer based primer or paint is to not put it on too thick. Wet primer is your enemy. The longer you have wet primer on the surface, the more likely you'll have problems. Put on a reasonalby thin coat that will flash quickly and you'll have a much higher probability of satisfaction.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

If the paint is a lacquer it may eat or craze the plastic. What I have done if I know it is a lacquer is to spray a barrier coat such as Plasticote sandable primer. 

I acytually use this stuff all the time as a primer.

Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

this stuff is krylon crystal clear acrylic and satin acrylic for plastics, the krylon "fusion" is also for all plastics but has limited colors, the platicote is a clear "enamel" sealer also for all plastics with a 12 minute dry time, i just don't know how well these paints and sealers work.


----------



## Muddymikey (Aug 1, 2003)

Definately love this color.

This model is 1/24th scale. Will using a sandable primer cause any loss of detail? 

I'm planning on testing the paint on the "tree" that the parts come on to see if it effects the plastic.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Muddymikey said:



> This model is 1/24th scale. Will using a sandable primer cause any loss of detail?


No.

From a purely theoretical point of view, anytime you spray something on the surface, detail will be softened.

From a PRACTICAL point of view, I've never been able to detect any loss of detail. I've used fairly heavy primer on small model aircraft with no observable effect on detail. Again, don't put it on so wet that it accumulates in low spots because that WILL cause detail loss among other problems. But you should be just fine with a smooth, medium coat.


----------



## Muddymikey (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------

